
Off-the-shelf LEDs optical wireless communication with PJON - gioscarab
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BeGYMjg-DI
======
gioscarab
More info here:
[https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/tree/master/src/strategies/An...](https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/tree/master/src/strategies/AnalogSampling)

